# Korean War Medals



## Jonbartlett (18 Aug 2014)

My Grandfather is my hero and a korean war vet! He served during the Korean war in 2nd Battalion PPCLI and fought in the battle of Kapyong. Now he has the "Canadian Volunteer service medal for korea" and " United Nations Service medal (korea)" also in 2013 he was recognized by the south korean government and was awarded the "Ambassador for Peace Medal" How ever he has not received the "Canadian Korea medal" any ideas why? also does any one else know if he is eligible for any more medals? 

oh ps he isn't asking for any I am looking for him. He is a true hero and like all vets and members is way to humble! Thank you all who have served!


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Aug 2014)

It certainly sounds like he should also have the Korea War Medal. Probably the best way to confirm it would be to order a copy of his service record from Library and Archives Canada. have him sign the letter requesting the file for himself, that way it won't have info blacked out by Privacy Act requirements.

Instructions can be found here: http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/genealogie/022-909.007-e.html


----------



## Jonbartlett (18 Aug 2014)

Yes ill definitely show it to him and my grandmother! Does the paperwork take long to process?


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Aug 2014)

LAC can be slow processing files. One alternative is to have a local researcher request the file and photograph it for you. It will save some time and may be cheaper.

The gentleman I use and highly recommend is Arnie Kay: cef.research@rogers.com


----------



## Jonbartlett (18 Aug 2014)

I'll check it out! thank you very much!!


----------

